# Deciding they hate shows



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Have any if you had any cats which have previously loved a show day, then after a while had a change of heart and decided they really dislike it?
My cat showed with the GCCF all last year and was a little purr machine. He's since been to two TICA shows and clearly disliked it. Was fine in his pen and being removed to sit on my knee etc, just hated the whole being place on the ring pens and put on the bench etc. So, no more TICA for us.
Perhaps the busy and noisy atmos upset him as they are quite different to GCCF.
I'm just hoping so much that he's not changed totally and will still enjoy a GCCF show. If not then we'll give up showing completely.

Has anybody else had a cat have such a change of heart?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

My Siamese did she had been shown several times and been fine until at one show there was a cat next to her that kept trying to poke his paws through the pen. Didn't seem bothered at the time but at the next show totally trashed her pen tipped over liter tray and hid under it and blanket.

I just stopped showing her as she was never going to set the show world on fire and if she didn't like it no point in stressing her


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have one who showed remarkably well as a kitten. She was taken off the bench to be kittened, and in the 9 months that she wasn't out, decided she didn't like it. I have a three show rule if they've been off the bench for a while, and if they haven't settled by the third show, they don't go out again. Currently, we're at 2 and she's still hiding under her blanket. Not even sure if I'll do a third with her.

That being said, some cats simply don't like the TICA style, so I'd re-try him with GCCF and see if he settle sbetter there.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Darcy was noticeably more unsettled at the Supreme and yet is fine at the GCCF normal shows! I think the ring judging is more stressful as it's noisy and there are more people about!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I think what one of the major problems has been is being penned next to Siamese and Bengals at TICA.
No offence to these breeds, it is just that they are quite loud and vocal and with mine being an only cat he's not used to it so I think it upset him. At GCCF of course the BSH's are all penned together so it's a very chilled out area of cats. 
I'm trying a GCCF again in July hopefully (earliest I can get him out again) then depending how he is I may do another in Sept. It's a shame I can't get him out earlier


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

jo-pop said:


> I think what one of the major problems has been is being penned next to Siamese and Bengals at TICA.
> No offence to these breeds, it is just that they are quite loud and vocal and with mine being an only cat he's not used to it so I think it upset him. At GCCF of course the BSH's are all penned together so it's a very chilled out area of cats.
> I'm trying a GCCF again in July hopefully (earliest I can get him out again) then depending how he is I may do another in Sept. It's a shame I can't get him out earlier


I have to say I was at a show the other weekend, and I was over by the BSH, at the other side of the hall, and I could STILL hear one of the Siamese shouting ( mine weren't there) so I get it' if he's not used to other cats, that a gobby Siamese is not going to help


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

yes we have jo.. and you know who... yes miss narky nickers... (not the wife).. cassy... aka bobbys girl, 
at first she loved the attention.. but as she got older started having hissy fits not actually attacking though.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

jo.. you can enter him and get someone else to take him... ie your hubby or mum...


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry to hijack your thread...

I'm glad to see that you care about your cats at the show and how they behave and react. 

I went to the Supreme last year and it was the first ever show I've been to. I was really upset that some of the cats seemed so distressed - shaking really badly. My OH stopped me from trying to find an owner to complain that they should cover the cage up or take the poor thing home. 

There were lots of lovely cats that were right at home too or were just a bit worried and hiding which I think is fine. I just wondered what you would do if your cat was shaking like mad?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread...
> 
> I'm glad to see that you care about your cats at the show and how they behave and react.
> 
> ...


I have to say that at the last show I went to I do feel that some of them should not be there. They seemed quite distressed.
Generally most cats tend to be quite ok about it, otherwise they do not show well and therefore are often not shown again.
Unless your cat is in a serious way you can't just remove it from the show, it's highly likely the owners of those cats had noticed and will likely not show them again. I'd not show again if mine was shaking.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> yes we have jo.. and you know who... yes miss narky nickers... (not the wife).. cassy... aka bobbys girl,
> at first she loved the attention.. but as she got older started having hissy fits not actually attacking though.


Of course, I forgot about Cassy. Is she totally done with it now then? Such a shame but nothing you can do is there.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

yes.. we decided to stop showing her altogether... same with our blue bi- colour raggy boy.. he got stressed with the journey rather that the actual showing..

it really doesnt matter now as we have had to stop showing any cat altogether due to financial worries..:crying:

we have 1 more to do then thats it..


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Over the years have had that happen to loads of our non peds, hence having so many as, unlike someone who used to show in our area, when ours stopped liking it/winning, they just "retired" to stay at home, the other person used to rehome :-( In recent years have had 1 cat totally "ruined" by taking him to a TICA show and another almost ruined - he can still be shown at GCCF but is borderline as to whether he'll be OK or growly. The other has never shown since, which is a shame as he is such a love bucket at home. Nothing against TICA in itself but it is definitely not for every cat and sadly sometimes you don't find out until it's too late :-( Happily we have had more cats take to, enjoy and do well at TICA and still remain OK about showing in any registry than not 

Others in the past have been fine as kittens then decided they hated it when they grew up. We have one or two who do prefer to hide if they can in a decorated pen but are fine in an ordinary one, but even when they hide, it seems to be a comfort thing rather than a fear thing as they come out happily enough for the judges


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

See, this is why I've carried on with my skittish girlie, because whenever I come to the pen or whenever a judge takes her out, she's all cuddles and chatter. If I have her out, I tend to stay nearby so that she can see me for reassurance.

What would I do if my cat was shcking? Take her out and give her a great big snuggle, then go buy her an extra blanket so that she could make herself a cave to hide in. If the distress continued, I'd get the show manager to grant me an early exit pass and take her home.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I've had one with a change of heart. I am convinced it is because of heavy handed handling by a steward as she was all purrs & is all purrs when at home.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I think most cats have an off show or two, don't like the venue or the handling, some recover others don't.

Hormones can effect them as well, even neuters. 

It if continues and the cat clearly doesn't want to be there, then I stop.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

one of the boys who is an absolute gentleman at home with never a cross word for anyone, just didn't enjoy the showing and I couldn't understand when the judges commented him being unhappy. I tried him a couple of times but he got worse and was hissing at everyone even me. It just wasn't his thing so we have never taken him again.

Lilly who has been to a few shows now just never wants to come out of the pen, although when she is in there is perfectly happy to sit and watch the world go by. She seems to tolerate being brought in and out for a while then I think she get a little brassed of with all the fussing.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> jo.. you can enter him and get someone else to take him... ie your hubby or mum...


Normally I would but just thinking with him being a bit iffy lately at shows I'd rather be there myself as he really gets reassurance from me. Which is very sweet!


----------

